# Témoignages : « Localiser mon iPhone » vous a-t-il déjà servi ?



## stephmouss (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Pour notre nouvel appel à témoins, nous vous interrogeons sur la fonction *Localiser mon iPhone*.

Intégrée dans iOS depuis déjà plusieurs années, cette fonction permet de retrouver un iPhone ou un iPad égaré ou volé, mais aussi de le verrouiller, d'afficher un message ou bien encore de l'effacer complètement. Ce service a été renforcé dans iOS 7 avec le verrouillage d'activation qui demande de saisir le mot de passe du compte iCloud pour réactiver l'appareil, notamment.

*Avez-vous activé la fonction Localiser mon iPhone sur tous vos appareils ? Avez-vous eu à vous en servir ? Si oui, vous a-t-elle permis de retrouver votre terminal ?*

Nous ferons une synthèse de vos réponses prochainement.* *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui, elle est activée dans toute ma famille, mais je ne l'utilise pas personnellement. Mon père l'utilise souvent quand il ne sait pas où se trouve son téléphone dans la maison. Il utilise l'iPad pour faire sonner l'iPhone.


----------



## Hariken (29 Janvier 2015)

Elle est aussi active dans toute ma famille ! Elle a servi une fois à retrouver l'iPhone de ma tante, qui était resté au stade de foot où s'entraînait son fils. Belle frayeur mais retrouvé sain et sauf


----------



## darkangel5666 (29 Janvier 2015)

Activé aussi sur tous mes appareils. 
Utilisé encore la semaine passée pour retrouver le tel d'un collègue perdu en salle de réunion dans un autre bâtiment.


----------



## jeremiou (29 Janvier 2015)

Moi pour retrouver l iPhone d une amie qu elle avait oublié dans un train.
Le telephone avait glissé dans un fauteuil ... Nous avons pu suivre le trajet de l iPhone dans le train qui se déplaçait durant plusieurs heures et fini par le récupérer avec l aide de la sncf...


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (29 Janvier 2015)

Active sur tout les appareils. Je l'utilise pour le retrouver dans l'appartement avec le site web icloud. 
Sinon on l'utilise au boulot pour retrouver les ipads de test dans les bureaux.


----------



## tofssy (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui et ça m'a bien servi le jour où j'ai oublié mon iPhone sur mon siège dans un train. 
Et oui je suis parvenu à le récupérer. ... Ouf !


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Janvier 2015)

Elle est active mais pas eu l'occasion de l'utiliser (et c'est bien ainsi)


----------



## Moebius13 (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui ça m'a servi très récemment, ma belle mère a égaré son ipad mini, elle n'a pas pu le retrouver, l'app localiser mon iphone a servi mais étant donné qu'il était éteint n'a pu localiser l'appareil, par mesure de sécurité j'ai quand même pu demander le blocage de l'appareil au prochain allumage, desfois que si quelqu'un le trouve il ne puisse s'en servir et utiliser les données. Ce qui est appréciable c'est d'avoir pu laisser un message avec son numéro de téléphone pour que la personne puisse appeler si elle est honnête. Donc oui je trouve cette application géniale personnellement et très utile.


----------



## albandf (29 Janvier 2015)

En 2011, je me suis fait arracher mon iPhone des mains dans les rues de Bruxelles.
Je me suis rendu immédiatement dans un commissariat où ils ont pu se connecter au site Apple et localiser l'iPhone dans un lieu public assez fréquenté.
Les courageux policiers n'ont pas voulu s'y rendre, craignant de déclencher une émeute et justifiant que, de toute façon, le voleur n'aurait pas pu être repéré dans la foule. En plus de quelques considérations communautaires sur le quartier en question, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le sujet 
Je partais à l'étranger ce jour-là et j'ai pu suivre à distance les déplacements de mon voleur jusqu'à ce que le téléphone tombe à plat, et je pense qu'à plusieurs reprises il aurait été interceptable dans des rues plus isolées où il aurait été facile de trouver le "passant" correspondant aux mouvements sur la carte.
Sans compter que sa destination en fin de journée correspond probablement à son domicile et qu'elle était précise à maximum deux maisons près.
Je pense que le refus d'intervention des policiers aurait pu pousser une personne, moins pressée que moi ce jour-là et au tempérament plus vengeur, a faire justice soi-même accompagné de quelques amis.
Je regrette donc que ces avancées technologiques, qui peuvent assister la police et permettre d'attraper des coupables de vols qui étaient jusque là toujours impuni (car je comprends bien qu'on ne puisse pas lancer une enquête approfondie pour chaque vol de téléphone - mais ici on apporte la localisation du voleur sur un plateau), n'aient pas pu être utilisé à cause de mauvaises habitudes et du fatalisme des policiers belges, alors que ceci pourrait dissuader les futurs voleurs de rue...

A l'époque j'ai pu verrouiller mon téléphone à distance mais il n'était pas possible de verrouiller l'activation après un formatage, ce qui aurait atténué mon sentiment d'injustice et d'impunité. C'est donc une bonne nouvelle qu'Apple ai renforcé les possibilités d'agir après un vol.
J'ai fait bloquer le numéro IMEI via la police mais je ne suis pas sur que cela ai beaucoup d'effet...

La télévision belge m'a interviewé sur cette histoire dans le cadre d'un reportage du journal télévisé: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151155553742202
			




Cordialement,

Alban de Fraipont.


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2015)

Localiser mon iPhone est activer sur tout mes appareils, ça permet d'avoir l'esprit tranquille et c'a m'a servi une fois:
Mon iPad avait tout simplement été caché (sans que je le sache), donc n'arrivant pas à le retrouver je sors mon iPhone et vais sur l'application Localiser mon iPhone et je constate qu'il est toujours dans la maison, c'est déjà ça, donc je le fais sonner, ce qui permet de le retrouver instantanément (pour information il était caché dans le lit).


----------



## sambucus (29 Janvier 2015)

Tous mes appareils mobiles sont protégés par Localiser mon …, malheureusement, lors du vol de mon iPad WiFi, ce service n'a servi à rien. Il est probable que le voleur l'a éteint et qu'il n'a été remis en service que très loin du lieu du vol. 

Bien que j'ai transmis à mon assurance et à la police toutes les données contenues dans Réglages > Général > Information (y compris l'adresse IMEI, WiFi et Bluetooth…), il n'a pas été retrouvé. Ce doit être difficile de situer l'adresse de connection WiFi et déclencher une alerte qui soit utile.

Ceci étant, j'étais content que mes données critiques soient protégées dans 1Password. Deux ans plus tard, aucun signe que ces données aient pu être utilisées. Je n'ai pas pu effacer mes autres données à distance, faute de connexion (j'ai laissé ce système en fonction sur mon compte iCloud pendant presque un an et demi).

Conclusion : Même avec les avancées actuelles, je pense que ce système à des limites et que les voleurs ont déjà trouvé des parades. Il est difficile de conserver une avance sur eux. Il n'empêche qu'Apple a travaillé utilement en notre faveur.


----------



## EynErgy (29 Janvier 2015)

albandf a dit:


> En 2011, je me suis fait arracher mon iPhone des mains dans les rues de Bruxelles.
> Je me suis rendu immédiatement dans un commissariat où ils ont pu se connecter au site Apple et localiser l'iPhone dans un lieu public assez fréquenté.
> Les courageux policiers n'ont pas voulu s'y rendre, craignant de déclencher une émeute et justifiant que, de toute façon, le voleur n'aurait pas pu être repéré dans la foule. En plus de quelques considérations communautaires sur le quartier en question, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le sujet
> Je partais à l'étranger ce jour-là et j'ai pu suivre à distance les déplacements de mon voleur jusqu'à ce que le téléphone tombe à plat, et je pense qu'à plusieurs reprises il aurait été interceptable dans des rues plus isolées où il aurait été facile de trouver le "passant" correspondant aux mouvements sur la carte.
> ...



Experience similaire pour moi, aussi en Belgique.
Le service est active sur tous mes appareils Apple.
Je me suis fait voler mon macbook pro en Septembre. Depot de plainte dans 2 comissariats car je n'etait pas certain du lieu du vol.
Deux jours plus tard le macbook est en ligne, je retourne direct au comissariat avec les infos, leur montre le localisation et on verifie l'adresse.
Il s'agit d'un immeuble d'apartements (en gros 8 appartements).
Pareil la police ne se deplace pas car ils ne peuvent identifier quel locataire est le voleur. Je leur signale donc de contacter Apple pour avoir l'adresse IP de la connection internet et de pouvoir ainsi identifier le proprietaire de l'acces internet (minimum complice du vol ou recelleur).
Et je me heure a un refus car preuves insufisantes.

Donc oui ce systeme est tres utile car il m'as permis d'effacer a distance mon portable et aussi de le blocker. 
Mais la police en Belgique ne considere pas utiliser les ressources moderne dans leurs enquetes

Nicolas


----------



## K-leb (29 Janvier 2015)

J'ai aussi eu besoin de Fin My iPhone à plusieurs reprises. quelques fois simplement pour le retrouver coincé dans la sofa ou ailleurs dans l'appartement. Parfois pour m'assurer que je l'avais bien oublié au bureau.

Mais surtout, et ce fut ma première utilisation, mon iphone était tombé une fois de ma poche en skiant. Je fus alors bien content le soir de le retrouver grâce à find my iphone depuis mon ipad, avant le passage de la dameuse…


----------



## boddy (29 Janvier 2015)

Sur tous mes appareils. Jamais utilisé. J'espère que ça va continuer...


----------



## Mageekmomo (29 Janvier 2015)

Comme K-Leb ça m'a bien servi pour retrouver mon iPhone flambant neuf dans la poudreuse. Il était gelé donc un peu lent au redémarrage mais il marche toujours !


----------



## JFL27 (29 Janvier 2015)

Ayant des enfants loin, très loin, je m'en sers tous les jours. Cela me permet de savoir où ils sont.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Activé aussi , Mais persuadé de son utilité ou peu être jute pour vider le contenue


----------



## cedoch (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui : Dès qu'un appareil est oublié quelque part, je le localise, le fait sonner ou affiche un message et le bloque si ce n'est pas chez moi. Ca m'a permis de retrouver mon iPad oublié à la bibliothèque par exemple. C'est UNE des fonctions qui ne font restées chez Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2015)

JFL27 a dit:


> Ayant des enfants loin, très loin, je m'en sers tous les jours. Cela me permet de savoir où ils sont.



Je m'en sers également, mais pas pour la même raison.
Imagine en 1950, on prenait des chemins inhabituels, histoire de rigoler entre mômes, juste que nos parents pouvaient parfois trembler.
Sinon, oui cette fonction a son utilité


----------



## albapple (29 Janvier 2015)

Actif sur tout les appareils iOS, on l'utilise pour savoir où se trouve les membres de la famille, cela évite un message ou un appel. J'espère ne jamais avoir à utiliser Localiser mon iPhone pour autre chose comme un vol ^^


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

albapple a dit:


> Actif sur tout les appareils iOS, on l'utilise pour savoir où se trouve les membres de la famille, cela évite un message ou un appel. J'espère ne jamais avoir à utiliser Localiser mon iPhone pour autre chose comme un vol ^^



C'est du flicage


----------



## xDave (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui, je l'ai activé... et bien m'en a pris.
Même si pendant longtemps il n'a servi à rien, évidemment, un jour, il y a peu, ce service m'a sauvé.

J'étais dans le bus, fatigué d'une longue journée. endormi à moitié et écouteurs sur les oreilles. 
Le bus arrivant à destination, je me réveille en sursaut, saisi mon sac à dos et saute du bus.
Malheureusement, mon iPhone était sur mes genoux, le casque s'est débranché et l'iPhone tombé.
Je n'ai réalisé que quelques secondes après la descente du bus que je n'avais plus de son et plus d'iPhone au bout des écouteurs. Malgré un sprint pour rattraper le bus à l'arrêt suivant (Bolt peut se cacher ), évidemment je l'ai vu disparaître au loin. Snif. 

Dégoûté, je rentre chez moi, la mort dans l'âme. et Tilt, je pense à ce truc "Localiser mon iPhone".
Je me connecte au site, et regarde -angoissé- le trajet de mon iPhone jusqu'à la gare des bus (c'était le dernier).
J'ai utilisé du coup la fonction "Bloquer et envoyer un message" (je crois) avec mes coordonnées téléphoniques (fixe).

Quelques minutes plus tard, le *gentil* conducteur du bus, m'a rappelé.
"Vous êtes Mr x?", "Vous avez perdu un iPhone?"..
évidemment je lui explique les circonstances.
Et il me répond, "très bien, vous le récupérerez au kiosque (centre ville) demain matin.. *Sinon, c'est génial votre truc qui affiche un message, là*"..
"Oui, Merci Apple!!!" 

Et je l'ai bien récupéré.


PS : je l'active sur tout. J'eu aimé avoir ce genre de service il y a quelques années pour un MBP (mon brave petit PISMO! ) que l'on m'a volé dans mon bureau. ou pour un iPod touch perdu sous une banquette de la bagnole, ça m'aurait évité de chercher comme un c.. boulet.. et de le retrouver des mois plus tard en faisant le ménage dans la caisse.

PPSS : Le conducteur, je lui aurai bien offert des "fleurs" (bon c'est un mec) pour le remercier, mais je n'ai même pas pensé à lui demander son nom pour pouvoir le remercier, je sais c'est nul.


----------



## Juanito_76_78 (29 Janvier 2015)

Personnellement c'est activer partout. Ça ne m'a jamais servis sur l'iPhone mais j'ai pué récupérer mon MBPR volé cette été. Le petit plus serais d'avoir l'adresse ip de la connexion quand il est localisé... Parce que la localisation dans un immeuble, ça n'aide pas à savoir à quel porte frappé


----------



## nath5394 (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai toujours activé cette fonction sur mes iPhone, et sur celui de mon épouse.
Lorsqu'on m'a volé le mien, ios7 n'était pas encore sorti, alors malgré le blocage d'ios6, et le message laissé je n'ai jamais retrouvé cet iPhone. J'ai tout de même pu le localiser dans une tour de 17 étages...

La semaine dernière, mon épouse a perdu son iPhone 4, volontairement resté sur ios6. Grâce au message laissé via icloud.com, les gens qui l'ont retrouvé ont pu m'appeler dans les 2 heures qui ont suivi.

Depuis je suis sur android cyanogemod kit kat. Je n'ai pas les services google. Je n'ai pas non plus trouvé d'application qui fasse le même travail. Si quelqu'un a une suggestion je suis preneur ;-)

Nath

Edition : J'ai offert des fleurs puisque le Monsieur qui m'a appelé m'a dit que c'est son épouse qui avait trouvé le téléphone


----------



## Fulks78 (29 Janvier 2015)

Mon expérience avec Find my iPhone est un peu mitigée.
Suite à mon déménagement en Septembre dernier lorsque je suis sur le réseau wifi domestique mon iPhone
est bien localisé dans mon nouveau domicile en revanche mon Mac lui est localisé a mon ancienne adresse (à env. 2km).
Je suppose que cela est lié a l'adresse IP mais dans ce cas pourquoi les 2 appareils ne sont pas localisés au même endroit?


----------



## iNico (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui, j'utilise cette fonction sur tous mes appareils (un iPhone, un iPad et un MacBook Pro).
A part pour en vérifier le fonctionnement et pour montrer comment ça marche aux copains, je ne m'en suis servi vraiment et utilement pour la première fois qu'il y a peu. J'étais chez de la famille et j'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas mon iPhone, bon première fois que je l'oublie pour l'anecdote mais j'avais mon iPad sur moi. J'ai utilisé la fonction sur ce dernier qui au final n'était que pour me rassurer, étant donné qu'il était évident à 90% que je l'avais oublié à la maison et il l'était ! Une belle trouvaille d'Apple cette fonctionnalité.

iNico.


----------



## Razmokets (29 Janvier 2015)

Moi et ma sœur l'utilisons beaucoup soit pour le retrouver à la maison (à croire que nous n'avons pas de tête) ou parfois lorsqu'après une balade à cheval on s'aperçoit qu'il manque un iphone à l'appel, localiser mon iPhone est un bon outil pour le retrouver perdu dans les bois parmi les feuilles ...



stephmouss a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Pour notre nouvel appel à témoins, nous vous interrogeons sur la fonction *Localiser mon iPhone*.
> 
> Intégrée dans iOS depuis déjà plusieurs années, cette fonction permet de retrouver un iPhone ou un iPad égaré ou volé, mais aussi de le verrouiller, d'afficher un message ou bien encore de l'effacer complètement. Ce service a été renforcé dans iOS 7 avec le verrouillage d'activation qui demande de saisir le mot de passe du compte iCloud pour réactiver l'appareil, notamment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Pour moi , cela reste du Flicage

D'apres vos dirent , c'est plus pour surveiller la famille que de protéger mon iPhone 

Donc pour moi , vous faite du Flicage


----------



## jj_ardoino (29 Janvier 2015)

Il y a trois ans environ, j'ai quitté un taxi en y oubliant mon sac qui contenait mon iPad. Plus tard dans la journée, j'ai pensé à utiliser Localiser et j'ai vu que l'iPad était toujours en déplacement. J'ai envoyé un message (inclus dans l'appi Localiser), sans résultat. J'ai pris un autre taxi, en expliquant au chauffeur que je cherchais à retrouver le taxi qui devait avoir mon iPad. malgré le fait que la localisation n'était pas tout à fait en temps réel, nous nous sommes retrouvés avenue de l'Opéra (Paris) et j'ai pu retrouver le taxi, mon sac et mon iPad. En fait j'ai fait le truc auquel personne (dont moi) n'aurait jamais cru, à savoir suivre en taxi un autre taxi à la trace, et ça a marché.


----------



## ympondaven (29 Janvier 2015)

stephmouss a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Pour notre nouvel appel à témoins, nous vous interrogeons sur la fonction *Localiser mon iPhone*.
> 
> Intégrée dans iOS depuis déjà plusieurs années, cette fonction permet de retrouver un iPhone ou un iPad égaré ou volé, mais aussi de le verrouiller, d'afficher un message ou bien encore de l'effacer complètement. Ce service a été renforcé dans iOS 7 avec le verrouillage d'activation qui demande de saisir le mot de passe du compte iCloud pour réactiver l'appareil, notamment.
> 
> ...


Oui

Je ne trouvais plus mon téléphone, depuis le Mac j'ai regardé ou il était et vu les mouvements j'ai vite vu que je l'avais oublié dans un taxi que je connaissais donc on a pu s'appeler pour que je le récupère ...Happy !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

ympondaven a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Je ne trouvais plus mon téléphone, depuis le Mac j'ai regardé ou il était et vu les mouvements j'ai vite vu que je l'avais oublié dans un taxi que je connaissais donc on a pu s'appeler pour que je le récupère ...Happy !



Quel bordel


----------



## yorick (29 Janvier 2015)

J'ai fais sonné une fois mon tel a partir de mon mac un jour a la maison. 
J'ai fais de même au boulot, car dans la matinée j'avais bcp bougé (on a environ 45 bureau).


Je l'utilise aussi pour me rassurer en cas de vole, Meme si il y touch ID, j'ai la possibilité de l'effacer a distance.


----------



## sulfurobus (29 Janvier 2015)

Ah oui, voilà décidément une fonctionnalité utile, très utile !

À la maison, chez les parents, les amis… Il y a toujours un moment où l'on pose son téléphone sans s'en souvenir. Et comme j'ai pour habitude de rester en silencieux, comme ma fiancée, nous utilisons souvent find my phone pour entendre le sonar rassurant de l'appareil. Bon… parfois même à moins de 2m. Au moins, on n'aura pas retourné toute la maison pour ça.

Il y a quelques mois, j'arrive à mon bureau, et je … ne pose pas mon iPhone sur son socle, puisqu'il est totalement introuvable ! J'utilise alors un navigateur, puis mon iPad, pour le verrouiller et le localiser. Fantastique, je le situe ! En plus, je découvre qu'il conserve la trace de son déplacement. Car oui, il bouge ! Ne recevant pas d'appel au numéro configuré, je m'inquiète. Jusqu'à m'apercevoir qu'il fait des allers et venues : un chemin récurrent… un itinéraire que je reconnais finalement : il parcours l'une de mes lignes de bus habituelles. Ouf. Je m'en vais à la rencontre de mon téléphone ! En vérifiant bien, "j'attrape" le bus localisé, et demande au conducteur. Il est surpris et ne sait trop comment réagir : "normalement, les gens contactent d'abord le central". Ça ne doit pas être tous les jours qu'on différencie son bus des autres, plus d'une heure après.


----------



## MLV (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui je m'en suis déjà servi pour une perte.

En revanche pour un vol, le voleur peut éteindre l'appareil donc c'est un peu inutile. Ce serait vraiment énorme si le code de déverrouillage/Touch ID serait requis pour éteindre le terminal.


----------



## andr3 (29 Janvier 2015)

Utiliser réellement la fonction "localiser mon iPhone" une seule fois ... enfin celui de mon épouse bloquer dans un énorme embouteillage sur l'autoroute Bruxelles - Nivelles pour la localiser le plus précisément possible pour la guider à distance ... un peu comme dans les Experts machinchose


----------



## Villeroy34 (29 Janvier 2015)

Nous l'avons paramètré et il sert quand l'appareil De l'un de nous est resté dans un vêtement ou chez un ami ....... Ou
ailleurs !


----------



## Macounette (30 Janvier 2015)

Comme beaucoup, j'ai également activé cette fonctionnalité sur tous mes iAppareils. Elle ne m'a servi qu'une fois, je croyais avoir perdu mon iPhone et en fait il était resté dans ma voiture... gros soulagement.


----------



## papaoli (30 Janvier 2015)

Oui, tous mes appareils sont suivis, et ça m'a déjà servi plusieurs fois. Particulièrement la fois ou ma femme avais fait tomber son iphone dans une salle de concert entre deux sièges. La localisation était très très précise.


----------



## EynErgy (30 Janvier 2015)

MLV a dit:


> Oui je m'en suis déjà servi pour une perte.
> 
> En revanche pour un vol, le voleur peut éteindre l'appareil donc c'est un peu inutile. Ce serait vraiment énorme si le code de déverrouillage/Touch ID serait requis pour éteindre le terminal.



Oui il peut l'eteindre.
Mais pour les iPhones recent  meme un restore ne bloque pas la fonction, donc le voleur se retrouve avec un telephonee inutilisable et invendable.
C'est une faible compensation mais c'est deja ca, et ca permettra peut-etre de diminuer les vols de smartphones et autres si toutes les marques faisaient pareil.

A signaler que certains terminaux android en sont pourvu et que les Windows phone Nokia ont cette fonction (allez sur windowsphone.com)

Nicolas


----------



## pgoninet (30 Janvier 2015)

Activé sur tous mes appareils, question de sécurité....


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Je trouve que ça manque de précision , quand je test la localisation , il trouve mon iPhone 2 maisons plus loin 

étrange ?


----------



## milenec (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai toujours trouvé cette fonction très pertinente. Je suis infirmier à l'hôpital et comme la plupart d'entre nous, j'ai mon iPhone dans la poche de la tenue d'hôpital, parfois même sous la tenue de bloc.
Un soir j'arrive chez moi, et paf, plus de téléphone, il est 23h. Je panique et puis je me souviens qu'apple avait mis en place cette curieuse fonction. Je vais donc sur le site, et BINGO mon téléphone est resté à l'hôpital. Avant de sauter sur ma moto, refaire 17km et fouiller les lieux, je fais sonner l'iphone avec message et numéro de rappel fixe à l'écran.
10 minutes plus tard mon fixe sonne... et ouf c'est un infirmier de nuit qui a entendu le téléphone dans la panière à linge de la journée. Il était resté dans la poche de ma tunique prêt à être embarqué dans le camion du blanchisseur. Grand Merci à "localiser mon iPhone"
Inutile de vous dire que le lendemain la dite fonction a fait des émules dans l'ensemble de mes collègues.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2015)

milenec a dit:


> Je vais donc sur le site, et BINGO mon téléphone est resté à l'hôpital. Avant de sauter sur ma moto, refaire 17km et fouiller les lieux, je fais sonner l'iphone avec message et numéro de rappel fixe à l'écran.
> 10 minutes plus tard mon fixe sonne... et ouf c'est un infirmier de nuit qui a entendu le téléphone dans la panière à linge de la journée. Il était resté dans la poche de ma tunique prêt à être embarqué dans le camion du blanchisseur. Grand Merci à "localiser mon iPhone"
> Inutile de vous dire que le lendemain la dite fonction a fait des émules dans l'ensemble de mes collègues.



Comme quoi, pour certaines personnes, cette fonction est vraiment très utile


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Janvier 2015)

Activé et la seule fois où j'ai voulu l'utiliser, cette fonction ne m'a servi à rien.
Retour en arrière, on est début 2012 je m'apprête à prendre le tram quand un homme me l'arrache des mains et part en courant avec ses deux complices. 
Etant à deux pas de chez moi, je rentre aussi vite que possible, lance mon ordinateur, vais sur icloud.com et... rien.
Le voleur avait éteint mon téléphone. Apparemment il n'a jamais été rallumé. Il a dû finir en pièces détachées.

Cette histoire m'a appris deux choses: la fonction ne sert pas à grand chose et les caméras de surveillance ne servent à rien non plus.


----------



## djul88 (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je me suis inscrit car un pote m'a envoyé le lien pour répondre à ce témoignage.

Il y a un an et demi, je me baladais à Velib' dans Paris avec ma copine. Je roulais derrière elle. Deux mecs sont arrivés à scooter, ont fait une embardé sur elle, et lui ont arraché son sac. Trop rapide, impossible de réagir ou de faire quoi que ce soit.
On s'arrête, et on appelle la POLICE. En 2 minute, une voiture de patrouille est auprès de nous et commence à nous poser des questions.
Ma copine détaille les effets présents dans le sac... dont l'iPhone.

Un des policiers me regarde et me dit : "Bah, vous ne pouvez pas le localiser ?"
Je sors le mien, j'ouvre LOCALISER, elle tape ses iD, et on regarde la boussole tourner. PAFFF, les mecs sont dans une rue à moins d'un km de nous. Les policiers avertis, ils nous disent de monter avec eux dans la voiture. Sirène allumée, le policier tient mon iPhone et guide son collègue tout en avertissant d'autres patrouilles.

On entre dans la rue où se situe le "point bleu", et là, 2 voitures de POLICE et 1 voiture banalisée sont déjà présente... en train d'interpeller deux individus près d'un scooter... Un des policiers nous accompagnant va vers eux, revient vers nous, et nous montre un iPhone.
Ma copine le dévérouille.

MERCI LOCALISER !!!


----------



## Maxoubx (30 Janvier 2015)

ah ah très pratique ! 



Moi je l'avais perdu dans un champs, et j'ai pu le retrouver grâce au bip sonore


----------



## sabearts (30 Janvier 2015)

La fonction est activée depuis toujours sur tous les appareils. Je travaille en hôpital, l'iPad ou parfois l'iPhone restent souvent sur le bureau devant le patient quand je m'absente quelques minutes... C'est donc aussi pour ma tranquillité d'esprit. Et si je l'oublie, je le retrouve facilement, ou je le fais sonner. Je n'imagine même pas m'en passer!


----------



## elliatedm (31 Janvier 2015)

Oui la fonction m'a servi une fois... le jour où mon iPhone a été volé en pleine journée dans mon bureau fermé à clés pendant le temps de midi. Un pensionnaire du centre où je travaille s'y était introduit par la fenêtre. J'avais l'habitude de ne pas avoir de PIN ni autre fonction de sécurité sauf Localiser mon iPhone. Dès que je me suis rendu compte du vol, j'ai été sur le site d'iCloud, activé le signal d'alarme des que le téléphone serait allumé et verrouillé le téléphone à distance. Le soir, le voleur a allumé le téléphone et iCloud l'a localisé précisément dans le centre. Sur base de cette information, la police est venue et a fouillé la partie du bâtiment en question, sans succès. Deux jours plus tard, iCloud a localisé mon iPhone dans une autre ville. Ces mouvements correspondaient à un pensionnaire qui avait changé de centre. Nouvelle descente de police (la personne était soupçonnée de nombreux autres vols et si on retrouvait l'iPhone suite à la localisation iCloud, ça permettait de stopper son parcours). Malheureusement, d'après des témoins, l'iPhone a été revendu avant l'arrivée de la police et le pensionnaire avait quitté le pays. Mais les soupçons étant très précis sur une personne, le service indemnisations va me rembourser le téléphone sur base de mon dossier construit grâce à la localisation iCloud.


----------



## Leadlike (1 Février 2015)

J'ai effectivement retrouvé mon téléphone grâce à cette fonction incroyable. Je l'avais perdu dans la rue sans batterie et quelqu'un l'a rallumé en le chargeant. C'est alors qu'elle a vu mon second numéro s'afficher sur le mode perdu. Je n'aurai rien pu faire il y a encore quelques années. Un mode incroyable.


----------



## Arnaud Laurent (1 Février 2015)

J'ai, de mémoire, toujours eu la fonction activée sur mes appareils. Avec très peu d'intérêt, le principal étant de retrouver mon iPhone quand il est perdu dans les plis du canapé.

La semaine dernière, pour la première fois, je me suis réellement servi de la fonction. J'étais en vacances à Stockholm. Vers 17h, en sortant d'une station de la périphérie de la ville, je me rends compte que mon iPhone n'est plus dans ma poche. Moment de panique, je me mets à fouiller les poches de mon jeans, celles de mon manteau, de mon sac, rien. Le métro était bondé, en pleines heures de pointe, les chances de le retrouver étaient quasi inexistantes. Le premier reflex a été de trouver du WiFi et de me connecter sur l'application "Localiser mon iPhone" sur l'iPhone de mon compagnon. Mon iPhone avait déjà été éteint entre-temps et donc, impossible à localiser. Je l'ai donc mis en "mode perdu" avec un message indiquant l'hôtel dans lequel je séjournais et un numéro de téléphone, en espérant que quelqu'un le réactive entre temps.

Le lendemain matin, à l'hôtel, je vérifie sur mon ordinateur si l'iPhone n'a pas été localisé, et là, miracle, il a été trouvé à quelques pâtés de maisons de mon hôtel du centre-ville, en fin de soirée. Malheureusement, aucune nouvelle et le téléphone a été rééteint entre temps. La localisation trouvée correspondait à un énorme immeuble dans le centre de la ville, inutile donc de se rendre sur place pour vérifier.

Plus tard dans la journée, je relève de nouveau mes emails, après avoir placé un autre message sur l'iPhone perdu, indiquant mon adresse email. J'avais reçu un mail d'une personne me disant que mon iPhone avait été trouvé. Après un coup de fil, nous avons trouvé un lieu de rendez-vous en ville et j'ai pu récupérer mon iPhone. 

Une bonne dose de chance a été nécessaire pour le _happy ending_ de l'histoire, il faut en effet tomber sur une personne très bien intentionnée. Surtout qu'il s'agissait d'un iPhone 6 Plus, autrement dit, le nouveau modèle dans sa version la plus chère, de surcroit. La localisation de l'appareil est réellement là pour rassurer l'utilisateur, car elle ne m'a été d'aucune utilité (à moins de perde son iDevice dans une zone très peu dense), c'est principalement le message que l'on peut afficher sur l'écran qui est utile.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2015)

Cette fonction est activée sur tous les appareils de la famille. Je l'ai servi une fois sur l'iPhone de ma fille qui l'avait perdu dans un magasin en ville. 
Nous avons pu le retrouver. 

Mais au delà de cette fonction de localisation, il faut surtout se dire que le voleur ne pourra jamais réutiliser un appareil bloqué. D'un côté c'est rassurant.


----------



## JFL27 (4 Février 2015)

albapple a dit:


> Actif sur tout les appareils iOS, on l'utilise pour savoir où se trouve les membres de la famille, cela évite un message ou un appel. J'espère ne jamais avoir à utiliser Localiser mon iPhone pour autre chose comme un vol ^^



Mais enfants sont loin donc je m'en sers pour les localiser. Pour économiser la batterie, une de mes filles avait désactivé la localisation. Cela n'a pas loupé, c'est à ce moment là qu'elle s'est fait volé son iPhone en Thaïlande !


----------



## JFL27 (4 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pour moi , cela reste du Flicage
> 
> D'apres vos dirent , c'est plus pour surveiller la famille que de protéger mon iPhone
> 
> Donc pour moi , vous faite du Flicage



Je comprends ta réaction mais si tu es parent tu comprends les choses différemment. J'ai des enfants qui baroudent en Asie et en Australie. C'est rassurant de savoir où ils sont, s'ils se déplacent ou pas. Et cela évite d'essayer de s'appeler parce quoiqu'en dise, le téléphone à l'autre bout du monde ou cela coûte au moins 2 bras ou par skype ou viber cela ne marche pas toujours très bien. Donc pas du flicage mais cela permet de se rassurer (et encore plus sur les vols long courrier), et de maintenir le lien.


----------



## JFL27 (4 Février 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> Cette fonction est activée sur tous les appareils de la famille. Je l'ai servi une fois sur l'iPhone de ma fille qui l'avait perdu dans un magasin en ville.
> Nous avons pu le retrouver.
> 
> Mais au delà de cette fonction de localisation, il faut surtout se dire que le voleur ne pourra jamais réutiliser un appareil bloqué. D'un côté c'est rassurant.



D'après un "génie", le blocage est assez illusoire. Une restauration le fait disparaitre. Ce n'est pas une fonction d'autodestruction à la "Mission impossible" !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2015)

JFL27 a dit:


> D'après un "génie", le blocage est assez illusoire. Une restauration le fait disparaitre. Ce n'est pas une fonction d'autodestruction à la "Mission impossible" !



Drôle de génie. je peux t'affirmer que un iphone bloqué par son mot de passe icloud est bloqué. Un point c'est tout. Sans ce mot de passe tu peux le mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## alain64po (5 Février 2015)

2 anecdotes dont une *croustillante*!!! si je puis dire... dans un MacDo tout près de chez moi, en partant je vide le plateau dans la poubelle... iphone 4S avec sans m'en rendre compte. Je rentre chez moi et là je réalise que le mobile n'est pas ma poche. Heureusement il me restait mon iPhone 5 professionnel. Réflexion de 30s et bing je réalise qu'il dans la la poubelle du MacDo. j'essaye de le localiser avec l'appli mais la loi de l'emm.....t max est là: pas de réseau (on est entre 12h et 14h !). Je re-essaye et là il est au restau.
Je repars donc illico au MacDo et quand j'arrive on me dit: poubelle partie au compacteur. Mais ils m'emmènent gentilment au compacteur: des dizaines de sacs poubelles ... compactés. Là je me dis c'est mort. et puis non je le fais sonner et il sonne !!! on identifie le sac coupable, on l'ouvre et il est là entier, même pas sale car dans la boite cartonnée qui l'a protégé du compacteur et sa position dans le sac  lui a permis de rester dans une poche creuse. Cela s'est passé au Macdo de Seynod (Annecy) en décembre dernier.

La *seconde fois*, iphone professionnel oublié dans le train gare de Lyon Part-Dieu. Là je suis super embêté car je m'en rend compte après 20 minutes. Mon iphone perso le localise et il est toujours en gare. J'active la messagerie et la sonnerie. Le détenteur me rappelle avec l'iphone perdu sur le n° de tel qui s'est affiché si on active "tel perdu, veuillez rappeler...". C'était une contrôleuse qui l'avait récupéré et qui me l'a remis sur un autre quai. Elle a été surprise quand tout s'est mis à sonner, avec des messages automatiques...me demandant "mais comment vous faites pour faire sonner et lancer des messages ?" J'ai simplement dit: L'imagination des équipes d'Apple pour les iPhone et iDevices. Tout simplement génial cette fonction. 

*Sans compter le nombre de fois où j'utilise l'appli pour savoir où se trouve les membres de la famille* et que je ne les vois pas rentrer ou qu'il faille commencer à préparer le repas ou pour se retrouver à des points précis. Non vraiment une super appli au quotidien.


----------



## jean cotton (6 Février 2015)

Cette appli est toujours active 
C'est même la seule avec urgence
Je m'en suis servi pour un vol d'iPhone j'ai pu bloquer à temps toutes les fonctions mais la localisation a disparu très rapidement
(  des pros aucun doute)


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

Je m'en suis servi l'année dernière, suite à une randonnée en quad, ou mon iPhone s'était échappé de ma poche, le petit malin ! J'ai été bluffé par la précision de la localisation, je m'attendais à le chercher dans un rayon énorme (en plein bois.. Génial), mais non, je suis arrivé sur place grâce a un autre iPhone, et bien qu'on ne le voyais pas, il a suffit de le faire sonner pour se rendre compte qu'il était à moins de 2 mètres de l'endroit où l'appli nous avait amené ! Donc une fin heureuse pour ma part. 

Cette fonction est active sur tout mes appareils, même sur mon iMac... (On ne sait jamais ^^.) à ce jour elle ne m'a servi concrètement que cette fois ci, et j'espère ne pas avoir à m'en resservir, mais en tout cas, c'est extrêmement pratique ! 

Sinon je me sers quotidiennement de l'app Localiser mes Amis, ça évite les "t'es ou?" "T'arrive dans combien de temps?" Etc etc


----------



## Php21 (9 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 
Au retour d'une promenade, plus d'iPhone là où il aurait du se trouver, cad dans une de mes poches. Après quelques mn de recherches, toujours rien. 
Je l'ai retrouvé grâce à l'appli "Localiser mon iPhone" de mon iPad. J'ai remonté le chemin fait grâce à Plan, j'avais perdu le phone dans une voiture que l'on m'avait prêtée. Ouf !
J'en ai été quitte pour une belle frayeur.


----------



## o0pik (1 Novembre 2015)

Cette fonction est active sur tout mes idevices mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de l'utiliser et j'espère continuer ainsi c'est une protection certes mais bon si on me vole un des de mes idevices je ne penses pas le retrouver donc la fonction pour le localiser me servirais juste à le retrouver chez moi ou chez des amis.


----------



## iCocu (25 Janvier 2016)

Localiser mon iPhone ne permet pas toujours de sauver le téléphone, parfois ça peut être le contraire...
Ayant acheté un nouveau iPhone, j'ai donné mon ancien à ma chérie. Environ un mois plus tard alors que je devais la rejoindre, elle ne répondait pas. Comme elle devait être chez une amie, je me dit que j'irais la voir sur place. Mais je ne connais pas l'adresse de cette amie. Pas de problème, il suffit d'utiliser iCloud pour localiser le téléphone et de facto l'adresse de cette amie.
Mais l'endroit localisé était un hôtel... J'ai enfin eu une preuve qu'elle me trompait (je m'en doutais déjà). Quand je lui ai dit que c'était le téléphone qui l'avait localisé, elle l'a lancé de toute ses force contre le mur. Ensuite le iPhone n'a plus vraiment bien fonctionné...


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2016)

Sympa le dernier témoignage ... 

En ce qui me concerne il m'a juste servi à faire la démo à des collègues avec mon PC : "Tu vois sur iCloud ? Mon téléphone est là ... dans ma main ..."


----------



## PDD (4 Mars 2016)

Fonction aussi activée sur tous mes appareils Apple. Heureusement jamais encore utilisée. Si j'égare mon IPhone dans la maison (ou le jardin), je le fais sonner avec l'appel d'un autre téléphone pour le retrouver...


----------

